

Kohana 3.3.0 released - _ikke_
http://forum.kohanaframework.org/discussion/11191/kohana-3-3-0-released

======
_ikke_
The release of this version has been delayed, but is out finally. Thanks to
the devs for finalizing this version.

Major changes are PSR-0 support (conventions for naming files and directories
for autoloading purposes), and better Request / Response isolation.

